# What Donor clinic for Black Irish -BlackHair/BlueEyes/PaleSkin?



## lucyhenry1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi ladies!

My husband and want to do Donor Egg abroad it's been really hard trying to find a donor with my traits (my husband has similar traits to me).  I'm half French, half Italian but lots of people think I'm Irish because I have thick black hair, light blue eyes, pale skin (like black Irish but without the freckles).

So I'm just wondering what donor clinics you "Black Irish" looking girls have found that would have a good donor match for you?  I'm thinking maybe Serum in Greece?  

I would greatly appreciate your input. 

Many thanks!
Lucy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Have looked at Spain or retrofit in czech


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Most of the Spanish donors are eastern european girls not necessarily Spanish.

The eastern european girls are very similar to the irish colouring.

So for example I requested my donor to be as near to 6ft as possible , blue eyes , dark hair and pale skin and about 65kgs - we got an excellent match as far as I can tell so far.

The clinic will match you as best possible to you requirements but I would not be choosing my clinic based on how well they match ?  I would be choosing my clinic on their results - what treatments they have - whats their protocol - how easy it is to get to - price etc


----------



## lucyhenry1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies!  

Yep, no worries, we are basing our choice on a clinics results, their competence, etc. (I've done IVF several times in the States and I'm insane about researching). We've narrowed it down to Reprofit in Czech, Serum in Greece and then there are a couple a Spain which I'm not sure about yet.  I have an acquaintance who used Reprofit and LOVED the whole experience.  But then I know Serum has great results and I hear Penny is wonderful.  

Anyway, in addition to everything else,  I am taking into consideration a clinic's ability to find good match for us (especially since me, my husband and our baby girl all have the same distinct coloring), thus the question for you beautiful Irish ladies.

Any other insight is greatly appreciated!

Lucy


----------



## lucyhenry1 (Oct 15, 2011)

BoBoBoy, I just looked at your stats.  Congratulations on your twin girls!  From your stats it looks like you went to Reprofit, is that correct?  I'm hearing such good things about them.


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes I went to Reprofit and cannot praise then enough.  Excellent to deal with , easy to get to , hassle free , good advice from the doctors and hey look we are now a family of 6 thanks to them !
I first sent my enquiry to them in January 2008 and now we have 4 beautiful babies !


----------

